# AHCI vs IDE article



## kenkickr (Dec 27, 2008)

I was just googling this morning, Not much to do between 5-7AM, and found this nice article/benchmark on AHCI vs IDE performance and benefits.  http://expertester.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/ahci-vs-ide-–-benchmark-advantage/


----------



## francis511 (Dec 27, 2008)

Language is hard going , but article is interesting.


----------



## kysg (Dec 27, 2008)

indeed it is.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 30, 2008)

Have had ACHI on for couple years now, I do like it and seems I'm gaining extra (file copy) by having by having Samsung drives. Although there is no mention in the article what drives were used. Performance difference is massive between my old and the new F1.

I do remember when SATA drives came, NCQ was a big word then. No-one just mentioned that you needed ACHI to use it and that isn't possible without OS reinstall


----------

